# The big clean up (Land Rover Defender)



## adseybear (Dec 5, 2009)

Well where to begin...

Few weeks ago was at an off road event, leaving me with a landy looking like this...














































didnt have much time to get this cleaned up properly. Was just given a blast off with the pressure washer, and a quick wash.

Then it was off to the New Forest for the Easter Weekend

the landy made friends with a Donkey 










Then on the Monday, it was straight up to North Wales for a family holiday. (1500 miles in a week)












































































































































































Anyway, so 1500 miles mostly with two dogs in the back, and lots of driving about on welsh country roads left me with one very mucky landy :thumb:

Now just before it goes back to doing the daily hack, I thought it was time to get it ready for summer.

It was thoroughly pressure washed, getting the mud out of every nook and cranny. The engine bay was also pressure washed (Good ol' Landy diesels )

Then was foamed with Stardrops APC,



















and left to dwell for a few minutes, before being rinsed off.

I've just switched from Autoglym BSC to some Zymol shampoo, and really like the stuff :thumb:

Two bucket method,



















Then rinsed.

I then clayed using Bilt-Hamber regular, with just water as lube.

This is what came of one of the rear wheelarches










After that was complete I decided to fit my new bumper. Bumper it off road once, and has always had a little kink in it. Mate of mine works for a dealer and offered me an unmarked one that had been taken off a defender beng fitted with a winch. RRP = £130, mine for a tenner :thumb:










Decided to clean around the bottom of the grill with access being a bit easier.

Next up was to replace the side indicators with some genuine LR clear ones.



















Now onto the engine bay  (wasnt looking forward to this)

The worst had been attacked with the pressure washer earlier, so I set about removing and cleaning up the plastic covers.














































With these cleaned up and out of the way, I had more access to clean up everything else



















Getting There










With all the gungy bits degreased and rinsed, I refitted the covers, and dressed all the pipes, rubbers and plastics with Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber Care.



















So from this:










to this:










Back to the outside:

There isnt alot of swirls or marks, but something I'll address properly in the future.

So it was SRP'd, then followed with EGP. And later two coats of Collinite 476.

The wheels were also Clayed, then SRP'd and one coat of 476. Tyres dressed with Autoglym instant tyre dressing.




































































































I decided to have a quick go a brightening up the exhaust, its not finished, but just thought Id make a start










to










Next up was the interior, not got any before pics... but think 1500 miles, 1 week taking dogs for walks in wales, new forest etc. etc. i think you get the idea 

Mostly done with a 99p Upholstery cleaner, hoover, Vinyl and Rubber Care, AG Fast Glass, and some elbow grease.














































And a couple of reflection shots to finish:



















Its a difficult colour to get on camera, but with the right light, and a twiddle on the camera, I think this last photo does justice to my hard work :wave:










:thumb: If you looked through all of that.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

looks great, paintwork looks excellent


----------



## farmerboy (Dec 8, 2009)

:thumb: Its about time you let me drive her again.


----------



## jgy6000 (May 15, 2007)

love the colour!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Great!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Super job mate


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

Just seems so wrong to have a Defender so clean:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

great work good to see her used for what its ment to be used


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

A lot of hard work on a machine so big, but well worth it, great results :thumb:


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

-tom- said:


> great work good to see her used for what its ment to be used


Just what I was thinking - brilliant work sir!! :thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Thats a fantastic shine f6r a defender, good to see it being used properly


----------



## Theval (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks great, totaly agree with the others being used as it should be:thumb::thumb:


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Great work fella:thumb:
It's a big job making it look as tidy as that, so hats off to you.
Good write up too


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow...........what a diffference ! Some stunning shots & one very loved 4x4...looks spotless...a real credit to you :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Evil Monkey (Mar 15, 2010)

That's a great looking car mate.
Love your photos too, particularly the black and whites. Top work.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Great work and yes, I looked through 'em all 
That is a lovely colour too, not seen it before. :thumb:


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

I used my first Freelander off road, but want to get this one spotless, also need to get some offroading tyres for my spare wheels 

For now I clean road grime not mud....


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Excellent work, it looks brilliant....dare say it wont look like that for long though 

Do you find these are a completer PITA to clean though with all the lumps and bumps sticking out of the bodywork everywhere, like the exposed hinges and light units etc?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work mate..... whenever I see these it always reminds me of when I detailed my mates, full paint correction etc of a defender


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

that looks amazing, proper off roader!


----------



## NickMal (Mar 7, 2010)

superb pics mate....forget about the detailing ( I know I know shouldn't be saying that here) but pics are amazing - even posted the link on the RRS Forum....


----------



## hmi1750 (Apr 23, 2006)

WOW.. great turnaround.. bet seeing it clean, most people would assume you never actually use it.

shows that a daily mudplugger can be well kept!


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

hats off to you fella awsome work ! :thumb:


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

Crikey that was a hard job but you did well!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2010)

Gorgeous.


----------



## AJA (Dec 22, 2005)

Great work matey, and a great vehicle. I've driven these (in military) in all sorts of locations over the world and loved every moment.


----------



## ThcKid (Apr 9, 2010)

Great pictures and i reckon that mud pack must be the secret to keeping the defender looking so young :thumb:


----------



## adseybear (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words :thumb:

She definately gets used, Im sure some of you have seen the pics I posted of her muddy adventures :driver:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=152645

and here's a quick vid of a river crossing in Wales:






helps keep the engine bay clean :lol:


----------



## ZeBurning (Jul 12, 2009)

You must be sure of the depth.... 

Nice job on this great vehicule !


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Man alive that looks good, and you put some serious mileage on that thing, how do you find it for doing long motorway schelps, I have no experience of driving one but I'd imagine it's pretty hard work? Doesn't stop it looking great though and absolutely awesome on location.


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

'think I may have seen this motor this morning. I did a double-take on a MIIIIINT green defender on a 53 plate and the more I think about it, the more I reckon it was this one. Very very nice, and good to see one used as intended (for a change!) 

Nice vid :thumb:


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

wow...nice detailing for landy...very good result :thumb:


----------



## adseybear (Dec 5, 2009)

ade33 said:


> 'think I may have seen this motor this morning. I did a double-take on a MIIIIINT green defender on a 53 plate and the more I think about it, the more I reckon it was this one. Very very nice, and good to see one used as intended (for a change!)
> 
> Nice vid :thumb:


Whereabouts?



Mother-Goose said:


> Man alive that looks good, and you put some serious mileage on that thing, how do you find it for doing long motorway schelps, I have no experience of driving one but I'd imagine it's pretty hard work?


Personally, I have no probs doing a 5 hour motorway stint in it. In fact I drove it too Ireland last year.

It'll sit at 70 all day long, will do 90 but thats just noisy and ridiculous on fuel.

Seats arent the most comfortable, and yes its noisy, and yes its got pathetic heating etc. etc. but... you tend to not notice any of this once you actually get in and drive one. Its just full of character, and I dont think i could drive anything else now. Its engaging and rewarding to drive, something you'll only appreciate if you've driven one. :driver:

But not for the kind of person that likes to drive around in an automatic leather armchair :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

The work on the clean up was awesome so dont get me wrong, but i much prefered the look of it in its natural habitat and the sound of the dogs in the back. The defender is easily the coolest vehicle ever made:thumb:


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

adseybear said:


> Whereabouts?


yhpm


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

That's a fantastic job you've made of cleaning it. Great to see a Land Rover that is properly loved and not just a fashion accessory. Nice pictures too.


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

great job, you don't see many clean ones round here! What the other 4x4 in the background is it a shogun or outlander?


----------



## adseybear (Dec 5, 2009)

My mums Mitsubishi Shogun


----------



## tsinos (Jan 25, 2010)

excellent work!!!!!!!!!!
WOWWWW :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

ah cheers. how does it compare to the defender? Or does it not see the rough stuff?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Great work mate, it is nice to see a 4X4 in the dirt and dirty.


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

they are some brilliant pics, a landy doing what a landy should be doing!:thumb:


----------



## adseybear (Dec 5, 2009)

It never sees anymore than the grass verge on the school run lol

And ofc i never get to drive it 

But they are genuinely capable off road, and it performed excellently in the snow.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow, awesome work. I've done offroading and know how stuff takes a beating/gets dirrty...that paint looks sooo shiney. Well done.


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

What a contrast, fantastic, excellent to see something like this on these pages, thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## adseybear (Dec 5, 2009)

Couple of weeks later, just given it a nice clean up.

Nothing special, just cleaned with AG BSC, and topped up with AG Aqua Wax.

Tyres dressed with Turtlewax Xtreme (had some knocking about)


----------



## GJH0702 (Oct 21, 2011)

Great write up & good photo's
My Evoque is dirty than yours & only gets driven on roads !!!


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Excellent work


----------



## T.C (Sep 1, 2014)

Blimey that's a job n half.

Brilliant work, must have spent a lot of hours on this!


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## BREMBO (Sep 11, 2008)

love Defenders!


----------



## Captain Fizz (Apr 24, 2014)

That's the cleanest I've ever seen a landy oO Good job 

Dad's are clean when bought (not shiny in any way) but then get a quick prod with a hose every now and then (if the mud gets ridiculous) but mainly the washing gets done by nature.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

great work


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

gorgeous defender!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

A very agreeable way to spend your time. Tip of the cap Sir.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

this is a great job! lovely photos too


----------



## adseybear (Dec 5, 2009)

this threads been dug up a bit, was 4 years ago!


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

People are checking to make sure your not slacking off!


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Looks great


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

Any updated photo's of this? Looks great in the pictures.


----------



## cocos (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice clean up, and pictures!! makes me want to go offroad


----------



## adseybear (Dec 5, 2009)

TOMMY_RS said:


> Any updated photo's of this? Looks great in the pictures.


Well, update wise...

Its parked up on my driveway while I sort out some bits for it..










(cracked cylinder head, was wondering why my oil level was going up and up, unfortunately is a fairly common problem on these engines at higher mileages)










probably one of my last up to date pics, this is since I changed to some steel wheels.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job fella looks like it has come fresh out the factory.
nice to see somebody using the 4x4 as it should be used.


----------



## dubb (Aug 27, 2009)

Just had a read through this, great work on a great icon!


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Sweeet


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Great work, lovely example. :thumb:

Been thinking about one of these. Love the 90's, but think I might need the practicality/space of a 110 or even the 130. I think I'm favoring a 130 as they are a little different, but they seem to be like hens teeth.


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Great work... just love defenders


----------

